# magic hobbies



## slider5 (Sep 20, 2008)

http://magichobbies.com
any one interested in running stock mini slider/latemodel this winter?
everyone let them know


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

any pics of the track


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Just sold both of mine. sorry


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

what is the tracks address?


----------

